# Best trail events in TN/VA/KY/NC area?



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Anybody know of any good trail events happening in this area??
Either competitive trail or just plain trail rides?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Our farm is having a competitive trail ride this spring. It sounds like a lot of fun. The farm is in Hillsborough, NC.

For more info;

Daly Sport Horses Lochill Farm - Hillsborough , NC


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what kinda ride,? The Old dominion (VA) Endurance AERC ride was the second most popular ride on everyones bucket list. I plan on going in April, Biltmore 50 mile AERC ride in may in NC, 
FOr party rides, Amelia springs in VA and Meherrin River in NC are about the best two spring rides.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

For me, the standout is the Beast of the East, the *Old Dominion*, which takes place in Orkney Springs, VA in mid-June. This AERC ride offers 25, 55, and 100 mile distances.

Other AERC rides in VA include *No Frills*, which is in Star Tannery, VA in the end of April. It offers 30 and 55 mile distances. *Virginia Highlands Challenge*, which is at the end of August (though hasn't hit the official calendar for this year yet), happens over 2 days in Ivanhoe, VA. It offers 30 and 50 distances both days. In October is *Fort Valley*, which takes place over 2 days in Fort Valley, VA. It offers 30 and 50 miles distances both days.

I have not had the pleasure of riding AERC events in TN, KY, or NC yet, but I know they definitely have them. Check out the AERC calendar for the current rides (but know rides are still being added, so the list may not be complete right now).


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes Allison, what kind of ride? I am only a stone's throw away in Gibsonville!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The Strolling Jim Trail Ride in Wartrace TN, or the Strolling Jim race.

34th annual Strolling Jim (TM) 40 Mile Run: "Only wimps walk here"


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't overlook hunter paces put on by the local fox hunt club.

You can find fox hunts by state here: http://www.mfha.org/hunts.html


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

prairiewindlady said:


> Yes Allison, what kind of ride? I am only a stone's throw away in Gibsonville!


This is NOT an endurance ride. It is a competitive TRAIL ride. One that has judged obstacles as you ride along. Much less demanding and stressful on the horse. 

It is sponsored by ACTHA (American Competitive Trail Horse Assoc). It will be on April 15th (Tax Day!! (no, it will not be very taxing..LOL)).

This site explains competitve trail rides;

ACTHA

If you look under the "our rides" tab, you will find the "obstacles". Each obstacle has a video explaining how they are ridden and judged.

I've never done one and it is the first time the farm has sponsored one. It sure looks like fun, though.


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info Allison! I will see if I can make it. I don't own a trailer yet, but might be able to bribe a friend


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sadly, I am working elsewhere that day, so won't be able to say howdy (uless something changes).


----------



## CheleWeaver (Feb 7, 2012)

MARCH 30-APRIL 1, 2012
SOUTHSIDE VA SADDLECLUB SPRING RIDE @ PINEY POND FARM
LACROSSE VA
Pre-Registeration is not required but appreciated, mail to Betty Ann Poythress at 93671 Hwy 58 LaCrosse, Va. 23950. Admission is $35.00 Adults, $25.00 Children 12 and under and $15.00 for meal and music. Gates open at 12 noon on Friday with camping available. For more information call Betty Ann Poythress @ 434-757-7351 or Leslie Poythress Puryear @ 434-774-7303. 

APRIL 13-15, 2012
MEHERRIN RIVER TRAIL RIDE
259 Royal Watson Rd Severen nc 27862
www.meherrinrivertrails.com

APRIL 20-22, 2012
GENITO TRAIL RIDE
Broadnax, VA
http://www.facebook.com/groups/184743821558863/#!/events/271331359576457/


MAY 18-20, 2012
SCOTLAND NECK, NC
LOG-A-LOAD FOR KIDS
Scotland Neck Trail Ride Benefiting University Health System Children's Hospital
Cost is $35.00 for single riders and $60.00 per couple.
Emails and mailings of flyers will be sent by the end of February.
Must pre register!
Email address: [email protected]




The Old Store Hunt Club Spring Trail Ride Is going to be on the weekend of June 8th and 9th. Contact is still the same. I spoke with Jarrett Henderson this week.
$25 per rider if pre-registered; $35 per rider if registering day of the event; $15 kids 14 and under
Located 5 minutes from Eaton’s Ferry Bridge at Lake Gaston
Contact: Jarrett Henderson 252-245-0888; [email protected]
Gates open Friday afternoon. Lunch available on trail for donation. Dinner provided Saturday night. DJ and Dance Saturday night. Sunday riding available in the pasture areas.


----------



## JeanBFE (Feb 18, 2012)

There is a good trail ride coming up in Lillington, NC at Twin Oaks Trails. The trail ride will be on April 14, 2012. It is open to all level of riders and there will be some easy games on horseback in the afternoon. You can find information about the ride at this link.

NCQHA District IV

I've gone on their rides before and had a good time!


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks everybody!! I am checking out all of these events... and really hope to ride in some.


----------



## Thumper1224 (Mar 6, 2012)

I've heard the biltmore is a great ride. The Kentucky Stampede is a nice ride too, 25 or 50 mile rides
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

